

vibe.d - Asynchronous I/O and Web Framework in D - a0
http://vibed.org

======
bhauer
Vibe.d looks great. I have to ask about this:

[http://forum.dlang.org/thread/urpqdftuofgwespkcdxg@forum.dla...](http://forum.dlang.org/thread/urpqdftuofgwespkcdxg@forum.dlang.org)

I added D to the language filters in anticipation!

------
a0
Here is a really great collection of introductory articles about vibe.d by
Михаил Страшун: [http://dicebot.blogspot.pt/2013/03/me-programming-
languages....](http://dicebot.blogspot.pt/2013/03/me-programming-
languages.html)

